# Lee Valley Vancouver BC **Antique Tool Sale Saturday, July 19th 10:00 - 5:00**



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

More than 1000 wooden planes most priced at $10, assortment of steel planes and a number of other useful antique tools. 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/home/page.aspx?p=71946


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Too bad Vancouver isn't another way to say Central Arkansas.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I drove past there 2 weeks ago, but now I'm back home, 2500 miles away.


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

I went to the Calgary sale. It was insane. About 40 people there before it opened. There was tons of stuff. I picked up a great shoulder plane for $10. All it needed was a sharpening and it works beautifully. Plus they had benches and wood out so you could try out everything. They also had saws and hand drills.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Why am I never close to one of these sales or auctions????? I think that my wife has something to do with it to keep me from spending too much money. I would just love to see all of them. Grrrrrr…...


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Drat ….... from Malaysia…....


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Sooo ?
Did anyone go ? And … ?
My wife was in Vancouver yesterday but I wouldn't dare send her to one of those sales, the bank acount couldn't stand it.


----------

